# Chain tensioner revision



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi all, I am trying to find out more about the chain tensioner issues from earlier tfsi(TSI) models with the EA888 engine. From online searches I have not got a satisfactory answer to questions I have, so any shared experiences would be appreciated.

Things I want to know....

When were the latest revision tensioners fitted to the mk2 TT from the factory?
Was there a recall for this?
Is there any way of finding out if a car has the latest revision without taking off the inspection cover (not a big deal but if there's an easier way then I'll take it)

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good questions, and worth it's own post.

*1. When were the latest revision tensioners fitted to the mk2 TT from the factory?*

_Around 2011/2012. Since these was a common tensioner for VAG engines, it may not be possible to know the exact day or week VAG pulled the "H" version and replaced it with the "K" version at the engine factory assembly lines._

*2. Was there a recall for this?*

_Yes. And a class action suite in North America. If you're in the UK, or ROW, call your regional Audi center and ask what options are available where you live._

Here's a PDF of the class action suit in North America -
View attachment VAG Timing Chain Tensioners Class Action Suit.pdf

*Tensioner Faulty 2010 2L*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p8997923

*3. Is there any way of finding out if a car has the latest revision without taking off the inspection cover?*

Wolvez stated, there are two ways to determine if your car has the old version -
1. Go to the dealership (...and see if there's a service record for your VIN).
2. Remove the inspection plug and do a visual check.

It's always possible that an independent garage or a former owner has already replaced it, but lost the record of the repair. I even asked if it was possible to look at the vehicle BOM and Wolvez said no. So unless you walk into VAG with your VIN and ask, or physically pull the inspection bung and look, there's simply no way to know which tensioner you have.

If you want to have it inspected and/or replaced, either take it into the shop, or DIY. Here's a couple of good videos from Deutsche Auto Parts on how to do both the inspection and replacement -

*How to Check your 2.0t TSI Timing Chain Tensioner*





*2.0t TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Update*


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I had a reply from Audi customer services, who I had provided with my VIN. They couldn't help and suggested I contact my local dealership. 
Surely my VIN would give the date of production and they would know when the revision was first used?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

A visual check is the one sure way to know what you have.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

My only choice now, do I HAVE to replace the bung?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Flashy said:


> I had a reply from Audi customer services, who I had provided with my VIN. They couldn't help and suggested I contact my local dealership.
> Surely my VIN would give the date of production and they would know when the revision was first used?


The factory don't share that information to the dealership. You need to go to the dealership because they need to connect the scantool to the car to determine if your car is covered by the warranty extension.

If you still haven't done remap on the ECU, the dealership will replace it FREE of charge including labor.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> do I HAVE to replace the bung?


If you mean, _can I leave the bung off after removal?_ The answer is no. The bung helps seal the timing chain cover to keep oil in and crud out.

If you mean _can I reuse the old bung and not have to replace it with a new one?_ Then the answer is 'maybe'. If you're careful you may be able to reuse it, but you may have an oil leak if it gets damaged.

The price of a new one is only a few bucks. 
Original part number should be 06H115418D (updated to 06H115418AA)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yep, a replacement bung, I'd probably get one for peace of mind. Sent an email to my local dealership, let's see what they say.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, the car hasn't had any chain work done since leaving the factory, but they couldn't tell me what revision is in the car. Will have to get the jack out :roll: 
Should I hold off getting a remap until I know?
Also, if I do regular 6k to 10k oil changes, should it really matter if the original version is in there? It's done 78k without any problems.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you are unclear on how and why these fail, it might be worth watching this YouTube video -

*How The 2.0T TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Fails*





Charles also has a good video showing how to remove/replace the inspection plug. Evidently doing this on a slightly warm engine is better than on a stone cold one -

*How to Check 2.0T TSI Timing Chain Tensioner*


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hmmm. Been reading up some more on this. The CESA engine in the TT is classed as the EA888 gen 3, according to some forum posts. Is that right?

Any 2.0tfsi 2011 to 2014 owners on here know what tensioner revision they are running, had any issues? For such a serious potential issue there doesn't seem to be a lot of info regarding the TT on this. Most online info appears to be GTI or A4 related.


----------



## Wakey (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry to hijack...

Mine is a late 2008 TTS and its had a timing BELT requirement....did some engines have a chain then?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The EA113 is belt, the EA888 is chain.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Wakey said:


> Sorry to hijack...
> 
> Mine is a late 2008 TTS and its had a timing BELT requirement....did some engines have a chain then?


All MK2 TTS's use an (older) belt-driven 2.0 liter TFSI EA113-based engine that was factory upgraded / modified to handle more power.

MK2 TT's could be had with several different motor options, one of which was a chain-driven 2.0 liter TSI EA888 motor

See: TFSI vs TSI


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Does anyone know the engine code for the USA version of the EA888 2.0tfsi (tsi)? The UK version is CESA. 
Just read an article about the engines which could have tensioner issues and the CESA wasn't on the list.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have managed to find out that mine was fitted from factory with 06H-109-457-AB. I believe this is the 3rd version and superceded by the 06K109467K. I'm not too worried about it now, if and when I look to get the chain replaced (probably in 2 years) I'll get the tensioner upgraded. Just going to enjoy the car and get a stage 1 map on.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Flashy* - How did you find out?

Did you go to Audi and ask them to track that down for you with just the VIN?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I looked back through the service history and contacted the dealer who serviced the car in the past. They gave me the info based on build date.


----------



## Northantstt (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi mate. What build date is yours? @flashy


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Built in Oct 2011 and registered Dec 2011


----------



## Spaggybol (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a 2012 registered 2.0 TFSI EA 888 CESA engine albeit service book states 2011, i believe is gen 2. Tensioner has just failed causing bent inlet valves. Used an OBD scanner which showed P0011 error prior to strip down.Part number on the tensioner is 06H 109 467.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Eek. That's crap news. How many miles on the car?


----------



## Spaggybol (Jun 22, 2021)

Just covered 70k...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Oh, mines on 83k


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Flashy said:


> Does anyone know the engine code for the USA version of the EA888 2.0tfsi (tsi)? The UK version is CESA.
> Just read an article about the engines which could have tensioner issues and the CESA wasn't on the list.


I believe it is also CESA but not 100% sure. It could also be CETA or something but just a guess. This is by no means a Gen3 engine, Gen3 engines use IHI IS-series turbos, have an integrated exhaust manifold, and switched back to a cartridge-style oil filter; they also have plastic oil pans.

CESA engine is a transverse version of the VL-equipped engine in the MLB cars (A4, A5, Q5, etc.).

To check the tensioner you don't even need a mirror or to even see in the inspection hole, you can just put your finger in there and feel the tensioner. The newer updated tensioner has an unmistakable collar and "thread" to the extended side. The older one has no collar and doesn't have the same "threads"/ribs on the piston part. (They're not really a thread as they don't connect like screw/bolt but you should get what I mean.)

Note that because the CESA came after most of the other EA888s--both the non-VL engines in the transverse cars (CCTA, CBFA, etc.) and the longitudinal cars (CAEC, CDNC, etc.) it's actually possible there were only very few (if any) transverse VL engines built with the old-style tensioner. The running change at the German plants (most likely Chemnitz) happened in late 2012; not sure when it would have happened @ Gyor plant but seemingly there is always some lag in new things being adopted in Hungary so it might have been well into 2013 before they had these parts in use.

This thread is old/revived so I don't know where you got on this but a few things for all to note anyway:
-It's not possible to tell what tensioner the car was built with from the VIN, at least not at a dealer. Some internal Audi systems may store the data on what date the new tensioner was deployed at and then perhaps could see from the _engine_ serial number if it was _likely_ to be built with the new tensioner or not but probably not for sure. These engines are not blueprinted and hand-built, they're built on a mass-production line. Various individual parts are revised and change suppliers all the time within a production run. They don't record every single part that goes into every single engine but they can _approximate_ dates and VIN _ranges_. In any event it's quite easy to perform the check given they put the inspection hole right there--i.e. it's pointless to try to go by VIN or production date, just pop the cover and put your finger in there.

-The inspection bung absolutely does not need to be replaced with a new one unless you somehow mangled it or lost it while popping it off. The entire cover OTOH _is_ often replaced when you remove the whole thing (to do the timing job) because it's so easy to bend in trying to break the seal to get it off.

-*Do NOT, under any circumstances, continue to drive a car with an old-style tensioner!* It is literally a ticking time bomb where the cheap half-cent spring collar that retains the tiny piece that allows the piston to stay tensioning the chain, can let go at _any time_. It's a fool's errand continue driving with an old-style tensioner IMO. It's one of the dumbest timing-chain tensioner designs one could imagine, yet this is what they went with :roll:

-The tensioner is not the only point of failure. The older chain is subject to more rapid wear than the newer design, for whatever reason. Many refer to chain wear as "stretch". The new chain was adopted (again in the German plant(s)) sometime in late 2013 I believe. In other words there are also a lot of engines out there with the new tensioner but the old chain. There is no easy way to determine what chain is in the engine, however. Only thing one can do is monitor the timing value periodically (every oil change is a good idea) and when it gets high enough, it's time to pencil in a full timing job including tensioner, chain, and guides.


----------

